# مراحل بناء المنزل بالصوت والصورة



## morshaya (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أعزائي رواد المنتدى المحترمين ....... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أعرض لكم في هذه الحلقات مراحل بناء المنزل وذلك لكي تكتسبو خبرة في البناء قبل أن تقوموا ببناء منازلكم.


أرجو من الله أن يتقبل مني هذا العمل المتواضع وأرجوالدعاء لي ولوالدي ولأسرتي بالتوفيق في الدنيا والأخرة.


مع تحيات ....... أبوعبدالعزيز


إليكم رابط مراحل بناء المنزل : http://www.youtube.com/user/morshaya


----------



## morshaya (27 ديسمبر 2010)

يعني ثلاثين واحد مرو ما أحد قال شكرا :20:

الله يعطيك العافية يا أبو عبد العزيز :75:

إيييييييه الله المستعان :58:


----------



## assf_a8 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم وبارك الله فيكي واثابك الجنة


----------



## morshaya (27 ديسمبر 2010)

فيك وليس فيكي عموما شكراأخي على المرور والرد

مع تحيات ....... أبوعبدالعزيز


----------



## assf_a8 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

من شوي بتشتكي من الردود 
فيك او فيكي المهم الدعوة توصلك وبالتوفيق 

واسمك المستعار بيعطي انطباع انك بنت وعلى العموم اسف وبالتوفيق اخ ابو عبدالعزيز


----------



## ابو وسام111 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم على الجهد الممتاز

بعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس معتمد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وتشكر على هالرابط


----------



## morshaya (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه الردود الرائعة وأتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع


----------



## shagrath13 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و أدعو الله أن يوفقك أنت ووالدك و ارتك في الدنيا و الآخرة أمين.*
*


----------



## morshaya (28 ديسمبر 2010)

shagrath13 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا و أدعو الله أن يوفقك أنت ووالدك و ارتك في الدنيا و الآخرة أمين.


 
وإياك أخي الكريم shagrath 
ارجو من الجميع المشاركة بأرائهم وخصوصا الخبراء في هذا المجال حتى تعم الفائدة وكلي آذان صاغية :81:


----------



## معماري رومنسي (28 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيكالعافية


----------



## m00n _7 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على هذا الرابط جدا مفيد .. جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mahmoud.salim (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## morshaya (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اعزائي وشكرا على الدعوات الطيبة وأتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع


----------



## morshaya (29 ديسمبر 2010)

:59:


----------



## morshaya (30 ديسمبر 2010)

للرفع لتعم الفائدة


----------



## جبلون2008 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## morshaya (31 ديسمبر 2010)

حياك أخوي جبلون وشكرا على المرور والرد


----------



## raafat_dh2 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايديك يعطيك العافية على الجهد بالتوفيق انشا الله


----------



## وليد الثرواني (1 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بك أخي العزيز.............................


----------



## morshaya (1 يناير 2011)

اخواني اشكركم على الدعوات وعلى المرور


----------



## مهم (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## morshaya (2 يناير 2011)

واياك أخي مهم واتمنى أن يكون هنالك نقاش هادف وبناء وان يشارك الخبراء في مجال مراحل بناء المنزل حتى تعم الفائدة ويتم اكتساب الخبرة في هذا المجال :85:


----------



## arch.twins (3 يناير 2011)

الموقع محجوب عندنا
هل يمكن تحميل الفيديو على موقع ثان


----------



## ناادية (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير و الله يسعدك دنيا و آآآآآآآخرة و يوفقك لما فيه خير..


----------



## morshaya (3 يناير 2011)

arch.twins قال:


> الموقع محجوب عندنا
> هل يمكن تحميل الفيديو على موقع ثان


 
بحاول انشاء الله قريب


----------



## morshaya (3 يناير 2011)

ناادية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خير و الله يسعدك دنيا و آآآآآآآخرة و يوفقك لما فيه خير..


 
واياكي أختي الكريمه ناديه ويسعدك ربي وكل مسلم ويجعل هذا العمل المتواضع صدقة جارية الى يوم الدين


----------



## morshaya (4 يناير 2011)

arch.twins قال:


> الموقع محجوب عندنا
> هل يمكن تحميل الفيديو على موقع ثان


 
لم استطع ايجاد موقع مناسب للرفع مثل اليوتيوب ارجو اخباري اذا كان لديكم موقع


----------



## alaakut3 (4 يناير 2011)

طبعا اني بعدني ممنزل الملف بس احب اشكرك على الموضوع


----------



## morshaya (5 يناير 2011)

alaakut3 قال:


> طبعا اني بعدني ممنزل الملف بس احب اشكرك على الموضوع


 
حياك الله اخوي وما يحتاج تنزيل ملفات هذا نقل شبه مباشر من اليوتيوب لمراحل بناء المنزل


----------



## vulture1 (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وزادك من فضله


----------



## morshaya (8 يناير 2011)

vulture1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> وزادك من فضله


 
ولك بمثل


----------



## arch.twins (8 يناير 2011)

morshaya قال:


> لم استطع ايجاد موقع مناسب للرفع مثل اليوتيوب ارجو اخباري اذا كان لديكم موقع


ارجو المعذرة اخي واشكرك لاهتمامك
اضن انه فقط اليوتوب محجوب لدينا 
وبقية المواقع مفتوحة


----------



## حسن مشهور (9 يناير 2011)

الأخ/ أبو عبد العزيز المحترم
كثر الله من أمثالك .. وبارك فيك وفي ذريتك إن شاء الله .
إسمح لي أخي فقد لاحظت ، رغم إرتفاع منسوب المياة الجوفية ، عدم وجود معالجة للحوائط الساندة الخارجية . كذلك ، لم تتم معالجة القواعد ورقاب الأعمدة وحمايتها قبل الدفان . 
أرجو تلافي هذا القصور في أقرب وقت قبل أن يتطور العمل .
أرفق لك بعض الصور التي توضح كيفية المعالجة التي أقصدها :
1- الدهان بالبيتومين
2- تركيب البوليثين
3- تركيب ألواح حماية
4- الدفان
وبالتوفيق


----------



## جعفرالحجاج (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وتشكر على هالرابط


----------



## مسافر2011 (11 يناير 2011)

*شكرا لك ابو عبدالعزيز وجزاك الله الف خير على جهودك*

شكرا لك ابو عبدالعزيز وجزاك الله الف خير على جهودك​


----------



## رحالة11 (11 يناير 2011)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (14 يناير 2011)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك فعلا


----------



## hanyalhwig (15 يناير 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## morshaya (16 يناير 2011)

أشكركم اعزائي على هذه الردود الجميلة واسأل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## morshaya (16 يناير 2011)

أولا أحب ان اشكر المشرفين على تثبيتهم لهذا الموضوع وأفيدكم اخوتي أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة الثانية عشر من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل, أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة


----------



## morshaya (18 يناير 2011)

تم رفع الحلقة الثالثة عشر من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل, أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة


----------



## mohamed el-hadi1 (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا سيدي.


----------



## morshaya (19 يناير 2011)

mohamed el-hadi1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا سيدي.


 
وجزاك اخي محمد


----------



## هانى عصمت (20 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## arch afaf (20 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااا وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## morshaya (21 يناير 2011)

عفوا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا وارجو ان يستفيد الجميع لتحاشي اخطاء البناء


----------



## eng_mostafa1 (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## زيد يوسف احمد مرعي (23 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله عنك اشي بجنن


----------



## albialy (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيل والله يوفقك لما هو صالح للمسلمين


----------



## عدنان النجار (24 يناير 2011)

مشكوريييييييييييييين


----------



## morshaya (25 يناير 2011)

حياكم الله جميعا وشكرا على الردود


----------



## doulfine (25 يناير 2011)

_بارك الله فيكم اخواني_
_وجزاكم الله كل خير_


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (25 يناير 2011)

الجميل يأتى بالجميل


----------



## emadshahin (25 يناير 2011)

{وفضلنا بعضكم فوق بعضآ درجات}


----------



## morshaya (27 يناير 2011)

أفيدكم اخوتي أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة الرابعة عشر من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل, أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة


----------



## آلاء حيدر (28 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذة المعلومات


----------



## املاك (29 يناير 2011)

الله يجزاك الجنه ووالديك ووالدينا اجمعين


----------



## ديكور77 (29 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياريت تغيير الرابط من اليوتيوب الى الفيمو
وشكرا


----------



## prof.soma (30 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً
الفيديو أفادني جداً


----------



## morshaya (30 يناير 2011)

حياكم الله جميعا وبارك فيكم وشكرا على الردود الجميلة


----------



## morshaya (30 يناير 2011)

ديكور77 قال:


> بارك الله فيك ياريت تغيير الرابط من اليوتيوب الى الفيمو
> وشكرا


 
ممكن تعطيني رابط الفيمو وباحاول انشاء الله اذا كان عندي وقت


----------



## scheduler (31 يناير 2011)

thanks alot brother


----------



## morshaya (31 يناير 2011)

*أفيدكم اخوتي أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة الخامسة عشر من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل, أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة*​


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## morshaya (8 فبراير 2011)

أفيدكم اخوتي أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة السادسة عشر من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل , أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة.


----------



## morshaya (10 فبراير 2011)

eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
واياك يا مهندس أحمد


----------



## ميساء العجرمي (13 فبراير 2011)

جد أشكرك أنعشت معلوماتنا اللتي قد اندثرت من قلة العمل في هدا المجال 
لك مني تحية وبارك الله فيك 

معنا الكلام ممكن نستشيرك في كتير شغلات هندسيه يا بش مهندس 
لأني داخله على مشروع تصميم سكني ومحتاجه مساعدتكم جميعا


----------



## morshaya (13 فبراير 2011)

ميساء العجرمي قال:


> جد أشكرك أنعشت معلوماتنا اللتي قد اندثرت من قلة العمل في هدا المجال
> لك مني تحية وبارك الله فيك
> 
> معنا الكلام ممكن نستشيرك في كتير شغلات هندسيه يا بش مهندس
> لأني داخله على مشروع تصميم سكني ومحتاجه مساعدتكم جميعا


 
العفو أخت ميساء وحياكي الله وعلى فكره انا مش بش مهندس :86:

بس ممكن تقولي أبو عبدالعزيز المعماري :76:

وما را أبخل عليكي بأي معلومه اعرفها وما نستغني عن مشورتك يا باش مهندسه :11:


----------



## edison_circit (15 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا بش مهندش بارك الله فيك


----------



## morshaya (15 فبراير 2011)

أفيدكم اخوتي أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة السابعة عشر من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل , أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة.


----------



## ميساء العجرمي (16 فبراير 2011)

أعجبني البلوك المحشو بالفلين ( الحجر الأسود ) فهو غير موجود عندنا في فلسطين 
لكن كم يبلغ ثمن هذا الحجر ؟ 

وأشكرك على التقديم ونحتاج المتابعه


----------



## morshaya (17 فبراير 2011)

ميساء العجرمي قال:


> أعجبني البلوك المحشو بالفلين ( الحجر الأسود ) فهو غير موجود عندنا في فلسطين
> لكن كم يبلغ ثمن هذا الحجر ؟
> 
> وأشكرك على التقديم ونحتاج المتابعه


 
البلكة الواحدة بريالين ونصف


----------



## Architect Hashem (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير


----------



## morshaya (19 فبراير 2011)

architect hashem قال:


> شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير


 
واياك أخي الكريم هاشم وأرجو من الله الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## m m a (19 فبراير 2011)

:55:تسلم وبارك الله فيكي واثابك الجنة


----------



## m m a (19 فبراير 2011)

كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس


----------



## m m a (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## iyadcoo (21 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## adam125 (22 فبراير 2011)

هلا


----------



## morshaya (23 فبراير 2011)

أفيدكم اخوتي أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة الثامنة عشر من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل , أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة.


----------



## الكهرباء والاناره (23 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## morshaya (23 فبراير 2011)

m m a قال:


> :55:تسلم وبارك الله فيك واثابك الجنة


 الله يسلمك


m m a قال:


> كنتم خير امة اخرجت للناس


 جزاك الله خير


m m a قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 العفووو


iyadcoo قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 العفووو


adam125 قال:


> هلا


 مرحبا


الكهرباء والاناره قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 واياك ... :55:


----------



## BUILDING (24 فبراير 2011)

ثلآثين شكرآ ... وعسى الله ان يجلعه في ميزآن حسنآتك ..


----------



## aiyeduk (25 فبراير 2011)

مشكور ابو عبد العزيز علي المجهود واتمني شخصيآ المزيد لزيادة الوعي لدي الاعضاء 
لعدم استغلالهم من بعض العمالة التي لاتعي ماتفعل . وسوف احاول ان ارفق بعض الاخطاء التي يقع فيها بعض الاخوان جراء عدم الدراية الكاملة بهذا الموضوع . واشكر الجميع


----------



## morshaya (26 فبراير 2011)

building قال:


> ثلآثين شكرآ ... وعسى الله ان يجلعه في ميزآن حسنآتك ..


 العفوو .. وبارك الله فيك


aiyeduk قال:


> مشكور ابو عبد العزيز علي المجهود واتمني شخصيآ المزيد لزيادة الوعي لدي الاعضاء
> لعدم استغلالهم من بعض العمالة التي لاتعي ماتفعل . وسوف احاول ان ارفق بعض الاخطاء التي يقع فيها بعض الاخوان جراء عدم الدراية الكاملة بهذا الموضوع . واشكر الجميع


 الله يقويك


----------



## eNg_sHaDy2 (1 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ربيع يوسف (1 مارس 2011)

الله ينور ياباش مهندس


----------



## معمار بغدادي (1 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## morshaya (1 مارس 2011)

eng_shady2 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً


 واياك


ربيع يوسف قال:


> الله ينور ياباش مهندس


 حياك اخي ربيع


معمار بغدادي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


 بارك الله فيك وانشاء الله القادم احلى :56:


----------



## الفتى الكندي (1 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير وزاد في علمك


----------



## ابو طارق بن عمرو (3 مارس 2011)

الله يرضى عليك ابو عبد العزيز اخوك ابو طارق


----------



## لندا محمد (4 مارس 2011)

ربنا يجازيك خير ان شاء الله


----------



## morshaya (6 مارس 2011)

أفيدكم اخوتي أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة التاسعة عشر من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل , أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة.


----------



## morshaya (6 مارس 2011)

الفتى الكندي قال:


> جزاك الله خير وزاد في علمك


 واياك


ابو طارق بن عمرو قال:


> الله يرضى عليك ابو عبد العزيز اخوك ابو طارق


 حياك اخوي ابو طارق


لندا محمد قال:


> ربنا يجازيك خير ان شاء الله


 الجميع انشاء الله


----------



## مهندسة عسل (8 مارس 2011)

الله يجزاك الخير ياااااااااااارب


----------



## morshaya (8 مارس 2011)

مهندسة عسل قال:


> الله يجزاك الخير ياااااااااااارب


 
واياكي أخت مهندسة عسل


----------



## eng.mona mohamed (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## hussamgn75 (12 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس حسين محمد (12 مارس 2011)

بارك الله وفيك 
ونفعنا واياك


----------



## عماد داود (12 مارس 2011)

حفظته وينطيك العاقية وغفرالله لوالديك وانشاءالله نعطيك راينا او استفساراتنا بعد المشاهدة


----------



## morshaya (12 مارس 2011)

eng.mona mohamed قال:


> جزاك الله خيراااااااااا


 واياكي أخت منى


hussamgn75 قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم


 العفووو أخوي حسام


المهندس حسين محمد قال:


> بارك الله وفيك
> ونفعنا واياك


 الجميع انشاء الله :56:


----------



## morshaya (12 مارس 2011)

عماد داود قال:


> حفظته وينطيك العاقية وغفرالله لوالديك وانشاءالله نعطيك راينا او استفساراتنا بعد المشاهدة


 
الله يعافيك أخ عماد وينفع الله بهذا العمل المتواضع كل من يريد البناء :15:


----------



## molathm elqudah (13 مارس 2011)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع...


----------



## morshaya (14 مارس 2011)

molathm elqudah قال:


> نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع...


 
العفوو أخوي


----------



## السهيمي77 (16 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك عمل رائع


----------



## rham (16 مارس 2011)

رهييييييييب بجد من مدة ونفسي اشوف فيديوهات متل هيك ......


----------



## hiwakurd (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (19 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## morshaya (19 مارس 2011)

السهيمي77 قال:


> بارك الله فيك عمل رائع


 واياك :77:


rham قال:


> رهييييييييب بجد من مدة ونفسي اشوف فيديوهات متل هيك ......


 تسلم :75:


hiwakurd قال:


> شكرا


 عفوا :20:


محمد صلاح سعيد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 واياك :85:


----------



## مبتدئ هندسة بناء (20 مارس 2011)

تسلم morshaya
فيديو مفيد فعلا
انا اقتصرت على التصوير بالكاميرا الفوتوغرافية لمراحل البناء عند بناء منزلي ولم أصور بكاميرة الفيديو
منكم نستفيد
تسلم وما قصرت
وأنا الحين أنشر تصويرك الذي أفادنا


----------



## morshaya (20 مارس 2011)

مبتدئ هندسة بناء قال:


> تسلم morshaya
> فيديو مفيد فعلا
> انا اقتصرت على التصوير بالكاميرا الفوتوغرافية لمراحل البناء عند بناء منزلي ولم أصور بكاميرة الفيديو
> منكم نستفيد
> ...


 
الحمدلله الذي نفع بهذا العمل المتواضع وأتمنى أن يتمه على خير :81:


----------



## مهندس محمد قاسم (23 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة وشكرا لك


----------



## safeere (26 مارس 2011)

أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم أن يرفع قدرك ويعلي شأنك
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ووفقك في الدارين
عمل تشكر عليه يا اخي وأسأل الله أن يبني لك بيتا في جنته


----------



## اياد جبريل (26 مارس 2011)

بوركت اخي الكريم


----------



## محمود زيدان12 (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## morshaya (27 مارس 2011)

مهندس محمد قاسم قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 


احمد سكولز قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة وشكرا لك


 


safeere قال:


> أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم أن يرفع قدرك ويعلي شأنك
> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ووفقك في الدارين
> عمل تشكر عليه يا اخي وأسأل الله أن يبني لك بيتا في جنته


 


اياد جبريل قال:


> بوركت اخي الكريم


 


محمود زيدان12 قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء


بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزيتم خيرا على الردود والأدعيه الرائعة :77:


----------



## morshaya (27 مارس 2011)

أفيدكم أعزائي المتابعين أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة العشرين من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل , أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة.


----------



## m3sssl (28 مارس 2011)

ربي يقويك


----------



## انجازات هندسية (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## morshaya (28 مارس 2011)

m3sssl قال:


> ربي يقويك


 


انجازات هندسية قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير


 واياكم جميعا


----------



## zzaghal (29 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## merodad (29 مارس 2011)

تسلم يا غالي


----------



## morshaya (29 مارس 2011)

zzaghal قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 ولك بمثل 


merodad قال:


> تسلم يا غالي


 الله يسلم عمرك


----------



## aiyeduk (29 مارس 2011)

الف شكر لك ويعطيك العافية بس ممكن ترفق مخطط الفيلا والمساحة للمعلومية اذا امكن ذلك .


----------



## LOLIM (30 مارس 2011)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## jawadspeed (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عماد داود (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي عبدالعزيزوالله استفدناالكثيروفقك واثابك الواحدالصمدولوالديك


----------



## مى محمود الديب (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مى محمود الديب (2 أبريل 2011)

لما عندم اريد ان ارفع ملف لازم تكون عدد مشاركتى 100 مشاركة


----------



## morshaya (2 أبريل 2011)

aiyeduk قال:


> الف شكر لك ويعطيك العافية بس ممكن ترفق مخطط الفيلا والمساحة للمعلومية اذا امكن ذلك .


 مساحة الأرض 400 متر مربع بالنسبة للمخطط بأحاول انشاء الله :85:


lolim قال:


> يسلموووووووووووووووووووو


 هلوييين :20:


jawadspeed قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 العفوووو :84:


عماد داود قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي عبدالعزيزوالله استفدناالكثيروفقك واثابك الواحدالصمدولوالديك


 الله يبارك فيك واياك :77:


مى محمود الديب قال:


> شكرا لك جزاك الله كل خير


 واياكي اخت مي :76:


مى محمود الديب قال:


> لما عندم اريد ان ارفع ملف لازم تكون عدد مشاركتى 100 مشاركة


 لا أعلم اسألي المشرفين :18:


----------



## Eng_Ahmed79 (3 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجائب ابو السعود (4 أبريل 2011)

مشكور .....


----------



## easy2010 (4 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزاك خير ويجعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك
ويعطيك العافيه مجهود جبار في التصوير والرفع 
ممتاز


----------



## morshaya (6 أبريل 2011)

eng_ahmed79 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 واياك :20:


نجائب ابو السعود قال:


> مشكور .....


 العفووو :7:


easy2010 قال:


> الله يجزاك خير ويجعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك
> ويعطيك العافيه مجهود جبار في التصوير والرفع
> ممتاز


 الله يبارك فيك والقادم أحلى انشاء الله تعالى :84:


----------



## morshaya (7 أبريل 2011)

أفيدكم أعزائي المتابعين أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة رقم واحد وعشرين من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل , أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة.


----------



## moadaa (12 أبريل 2011)

جهد مشكور 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## morshaya (13 أبريل 2011)

moadaa قال:


> جهد مشكور
> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


 واياك :20:


----------



## عبد الكريم قطان (14 أبريل 2011)

الله يسلم دياتكن


----------



## قالو سلاما (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## morshaya (16 أبريل 2011)

عبد الكريم قطان قال:


> الله يسلم دياتكن


 تسلم اخوي عبدالكريم :76:


----------



## morshaya (16 أبريل 2011)

قالو سلاما قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله فيك


حياك الله اخوي قالو سلاما :13:


----------



## ناصر المهيدب (16 أبريل 2011)

بفائق الشكر والتقدير على تقديمك لهذا المضوع ... لك الود ياكريم


----------



## hassen0606 (16 أبريل 2011)

merci biennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## جوليا سيد (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك و أدعو الله أن يوفقك أنت ووالدك و ذريتك في الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## elhag babiker (19 أبريل 2011)

اريد بعض نماذج تصميم لمباني من 4 أدوار


----------



## ضاوي (19 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووور على المقطع


----------



## morshaya (20 أبريل 2011)

ناصر المهيدب قال:


> بفائق الشكر والتقدير على تقديمك لهذا المضوع ... لك الود ياكريم


 حياك الله اخي ناصر :56:


hassen0606 قال:


> merci biennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


 عفوا :55:


جوليا سيد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك و أدعو الله أن يوفقك أنت ووالدك و ذريتك في الدنيا و الآخرة


 امين الجميع انشاء الله :84:


elhag babiker قال:


> اريد بعض نماذج تصميم لمباني من 4 أدوار


 ما عندي والله :18:


ضاوي قال:


> مشكووووور على المقطع


 العفوووو :14:


----------



## bakr salman (21 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك جدا جدا اخى الفاضل


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السيد المسافر (25 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك أحياء وأموات وحفظك الله وسددك


----------



## morshaya (26 أبريل 2011)

bakr salman قال:


> اشكرك جدا جدا اخى الفاضل


 العفووو اخي الكريم


قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 عفوا


السيد المسافر قال:


> بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك أحياء وأموات وحفظك الله وسددك


 واياك وجزاك الله خير على هذه الادعية الرائعة


----------



## البرنس رامى (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## houcine-archi (26 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز لا تبخل علينا جديدك شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حليم عزيز (26 أبريل 2011)

*تسلم على الجهد الممتاز*


----------



## morshaya (29 أبريل 2011)

البرنس رامى قال:


> بارك الله فيكم


 واياك اخي رامي :20:


houcine-archi قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز لا تبخل علينا جديدك شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 العفوو والقادم قريبا انشاء الله :85:


حليم عزيز قال:


> *تسلم على الجهد الممتاز*


 الله يسلم عمرك ودمتم جميعا بخير :56:


----------



## morshaya (29 أبريل 2011)

*أفيدكم أعزائي المتابعين والمتابعات أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة رقم إثنين وعشرين من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل , أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة.*​


----------



## الطالب الطالب (2 مايو 2011)

نشكركم على هذا المجهود


----------



## soltan nosair (5 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك ويرجى المواصلة لمشاهدة عملية التشطيب


----------



## Almagnifico (7 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووور جدا


----------



## morshaya (7 مايو 2011)

الطالب الطالب قال:


> نشكركم على هذا المجهود


 


soltan nosair قال:


> بارك الله بك ويرجى المواصلة لمشاهدة عملية التشطيب


 


almagnifico قال:


> مشكووووووور جدا


 
العفوووو وانشاء الله القادم احلى :77:


----------



## م_عبد الرحمن عزيز (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي على هذا المجهود 
حقيقة الموضوع كثير ممتاز ومفيد


----------



## ssat (9 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على المجهود


----------



## morshaya (9 مايو 2011)

م_عبد الرحمن عزيز قال:


> شكرا اخي على هذا المجهود
> حقيقة الموضوع كثير ممتاز ومفيد


 


ssat قال:


> بارك الله فيك ومشكور على المجهود


 
العفوو وأرجو الفائدة للجميع :77:


----------



## سامي الحسيني (10 مايو 2011)

الله المستعان


----------



## morshaya (14 مايو 2011)

أفيدكم أعزائي المتابعين والمتابعات أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة رقم ثلاث وعشرين من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل , أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة.​


----------



## amira08 (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## mohammed alsbbagh (19 مايو 2011)

ربنا اغفر لى ولوالدى وللمؤمنين والمسلمين


----------



## D r e a m (19 مايو 2011)

شكرا علي الفيديو 

بس الموضوع ده الاولي بيه قسم مدني مش عماره :d

بخصوص الفيديوهات مجهود رائع وجميل منك بس يعيبه انه مختصر لابعد الحدود ومبيديش تفاصيل كافيه 
​


----------



## soltan nosair (24 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك وبإنتظار الجديد إن شاء الله


----------



## التوابون (25 مايو 2011)

مشكور والله وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (25 مايو 2011)

مجهود راااااااائع جدا


----------



## عادل أبوالعلا (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سقلين (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمودالشربينى (31 مايو 2011)

thanks 
good tools


----------



## mahmoud bagni (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك علي هدا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مازن البدر (3 يونيو 2011)

تسلم وتعيش على هذا الجهد الكبير 
حفظك الله لخدمة أمة حبيبه المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## morshaya (4 يونيو 2011)

amira08 قال:


> شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع


 العفوو وبارك الله فيك


mohammed alsbbagh قال:


> ربنا اغفر لى ولوالدى وللمؤمنين والمسلمين


 أمييين



d r e a m قال:


> شكرا علي الفيديو ​
> 
> بس الموضوع ده الاولي بيه قسم مدني مش عماره :d​
> بخصوص الفيديوهات مجهود رائع وجميل منك بس يعيبه انه مختصر لابعد الحدود ومبيديش تفاصيل كافيه ​


 خير الكلام ما قل ودل اتمنى انك شفتي الحلقات كلها 23 حلقه


----------



## morshaya (4 يونيو 2011)

soltan nosair قال:


> بارك الله بك وبإنتظار الجديد إن شاء الله


 واياك والقادم احلى انشاء الله


التوابون قال:


> مشكور والله وجزاك الله كل خير


 واياك 


eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> مجهود راااااااائع جدا


 تسلم من ذوقك


عادل أبوالعلا قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 العفووو واياك


سقلين قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً


 ولك بمثل


محمودالشربينى قال:


> thanks
> good tools


 يو ار ولكم


mahmoud bagni قال:


> بارك الله فيك علي هدا المجهود الرائع


 الله يبارك فيك ويسلمك


مازن البدر قال:


> تسلم وتعيش على هذا الجهد الكبير
> حفظك الله لخدمة أمة حبيبه المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم


 الجميع انشاء الله


----------



## morshaya (4 يونيو 2011)

أفيدكم أعزائي المتابعين والمتابعات أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة رقم أربعة وعشرين من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل , أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة.​


----------



## cop_eng (6 يونيو 2011)

*مساعدة*

ارفق صور مخططات للبيت وارغب من الاخوة ان يعطوني رايهم 
وبالنسبة لتسوية اريد تصميم لها مع العلم بان التهوية فقط من جهة الشوارع والارض صخرية على جبل
وحساب مساحة التسوية واذا في مجال حساب التكلفة بالدينار الاردني


----------



## م.محمد سليم (8 يونيو 2011)

جزي الله خيرا من قام بوضع الموضوع وتقبل الله منه صالح الأعمال


----------



## morshaya (8 يونيو 2011)

م.محمد سليم قال:


> جزي الله خيرا من قام بوضع الموضوع وتقبل الله منه صالح الأعمال


 
واياك :77:


----------



## yasseen mohamed (13 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية يا ابو عبد العزيز و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أميرة صادق (15 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ولاء اسماعيل (17 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك واثابك


----------



## morshaya (18 يونيو 2011)

yasseen mohamed قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية يا ابو عبد العزيز و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


 


أميرة صادق قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 


ولاء اسماعيل قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك واثابك


 
يعافيكم ربي جميعا وشكرا على الردود الجميله


----------



## قيس الحسني (22 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك تحياتي اخوك قيس الحسني


----------



## aliweb (23 يونيو 2011)

الله يكتب لك الاجر ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## nermeen mohamed (24 يونيو 2011)

مشكور كتيير ,,جزاك الله خير


----------



## سليمان_20 (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاكي الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكي .....وسكنتي انتي واسرتك مع الحبيب المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم في الفردوس الاعلي


----------



## morshaya (27 يونيو 2011)

أفيدكم أعزائي المتابعين أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة رقم خمسة وعشرون من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل , أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة.


----------



## استاذدكتور/اسامة (27 يونيو 2011)

الفكرة مقبولة لوضع المبتدئين ومن ليس لهم علاقة اكاديمية بالمجال الهندسى او تطبيقيا فيه00
وانما كان من المفضل الاقلال من عدد الحلقات لان الاطالة تبعث على الملل وكذلك تصعب الموضوع على من ذكرناهم انفا0 لذا كان مفترضا ربط هذه الحلقات باقل عدد منها بما يتفق مع البرنامج الزمنى للتنفيذ فبهذا الربط نتيح ايضا فكرة موجزة وايجابية عن اهمية البرنامج الزمنى ومزاياه0
لذا نود ان نرى هذه التغديلات ليكتمل الهدف من هذا النسق التعليمى الذى نشجعك وامثالك من النابهين للاكثار منه مع وافر تحياتنا وتقديرنا لكم ولهذا الموقع الموقر والقائمين عليه00


----------



## أغلى من الروح (28 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## oman-gas (28 يونيو 2011)

تسلم الغالي والله محتاجين نعرف بعض المعلومات ... في اشياء كثيرة نجهلها


----------



## mohamed _87 (29 يونيو 2011)

تسلم وبارك الله فيكي واثابك الجنة


----------



## المهندس الطمووووح (1 يوليو 2011)

كان يجب من بداية الحفر ووضع القواعد وشكرا لكم


----------



## إسكندر أبو المكارم (3 يوليو 2011)

الله يرحم والديك وجزاك الله ألف خير

رائع وأكثر من رائع


----------



## ahmed_soode (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## gomana morad (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## saifhaggag (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميم بن ميم (7 يوليو 2011)

ماشا ءالله عمل متميز


----------



## لهون لهونى (8 يوليو 2011)

مشكور كثير


----------



## سامي الحسيني (12 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## morshaya (14 يوليو 2011)

وياكم جميعا,,,

أفيدكم أعزائي المتابعين أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة رقم ستة وعشرون من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل , أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة.


----------



## صلاح فلاح أحمد (21 يوليو 2011)

ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وفقك الله ووالديك وأسرتك لكل ما فيه الخير


----------



## morshaya (22 يوليو 2011)

صلاح فلاح أحمد قال:


> ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> وفقك الله ووالديك وأسرتك لكل ما فيه الخير


 حياك الله وبياك أخي صلاح ولك بمثل


----------



## fahad aldoory (27 يوليو 2011)

يسلمووو


----------



## R.Mrasha (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكي على هاد الموضوع الجميل والمفيد 
تقبلي مروري .....
مع تحياتي : R>m


----------



## no_way (11 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الاخوان 2 (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## الاخوان 2 (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## مصطفى مجدى حسين (12 أغسطس 2011)

vhzu


----------



## Santa kloz (18 أغسطس 2011)

تحياتي للجميع .....

اشكرك عزيزي عالمجهود الواضح والله يسهل امورك دوما


----------



## abdallaha4 (22 أغسطس 2011)

*متشكرين با خي*



morshaya قال:


> فيك وليس فيكي عموما شكراأخي على المرور والرد
> 
> مع تحيات ....... أبوعبدالعزيز


 تسلم والله والله يبارك فيك


----------



## عبد القادر خونة (24 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lobnani (3 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## eng roshdi (6 سبتمبر 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر أخى العزيز


----------



## am9912 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيييييييييييييييييييييييك ألف عاااااااااااااااااااااااافية


----------



## اسامه شاكر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا جدا ممكن ارسال تصميم لمنزل 132 مترا واجهه 10.75 مترا


----------



## اسامه شاكر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن رسم جديد


----------



## مهندس مينا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر, وبارك الله فيك , وجزاك كل خير
​


----------



## haitham_zaki00 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abu_majd (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً .. 

مقبل على بناء منزل العمر .. نسأل الله الإعانة والتوفيق ..
​


----------



## xxss8 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ecivil (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل كل خييييييييييييير


----------



## رعد السعد (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف شكر لك أخي أبو عبد العزيز على هذا العمل أثابك الله 

:77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## iyadcoo (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على جهودك


----------



## manouski21 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك ألف خير


----------



## احمد 999 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر, وبارك الله فيك , وجزاك كل خير


----------



## حاتم حسنى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود طيب و نرجو من الله ان يفيدك و يجعلك من المتميزين


----------



## م/اسلام كمال (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة
جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## morshaya (26 سبتمبر 2011)

أفيدكم أعزائي المتابعين أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة رقم ثمانية وعشرون من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل , أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة.


----------



## أبوعلي.نت (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حسن بلال حسن (29 سبتمبر 2011)

يديك العافيه


----------



## ابوهلا1 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## hk_shahin (2 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks....................................................اخي الكريم


----------



## Architect BHR (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشاء الله مجهود جبار و عمل مميز تستحق عليه وسام 

شكراً جزيلاً تم حفظه في المفضلة


----------



## morshaya (7 أكتوبر 2011)

واياكم جميعا ... أشكركم جميعا على الردود الجميلة ... وأسال الله ان يبارك في هذالعمل المتواضع وينفع به كل من أراد الاستفاده ... ودمتم بخير وعافية.


----------



## saad1717 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على هذا الرابط المفيد جدا .. جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## AHMADYAHIA1 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gsassi (13 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## مي الحياة (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## مشتاق حاتم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وما كصرت


----------



## حزوم الرس (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله سبحانه خير الجزاء


----------



## mhmoud muhmed (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asma09 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك كتيييييييير الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبدالله ال عامر (20 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية ونترقب المزيد


----------



## morshaya (28 أكتوبر 2011)

أفيدكم أعزائي المتابعين أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة رقم تسعة وعشرون من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل , أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة.
زورو موقعي الجديد على الرابط : http://mara7il.blogspot.com


----------



## البحرالاحمر (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر لك وبارك الله فيك وفي منزلك 
حبيت اسأل هل المواسير الخضراء الحرارية مكلفه وهل هناك مقارنه بينها وبين المواسير العادية الحاريرة الرصاصي الشكل


----------



## medo5 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بورك فيك


----------



## osamaz19751 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

يسلموا على المشروع الكامل والمفيد


----------



## evoo (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الفيديو تسلم ايدك 
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## omdeh_omdeh (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافية*​


----------



## احمد مناحي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## نبيل الفيومى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ..الفاضل.ابوعبدالعزيزادامك.الله...اشكرك.علىمجهودك.الرائع.والى.الامام


----------



## alabnalshatter (9 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو التكرم من الاساتذة الافاضل والاخوة اريد رسم هندسى لمنزل مساحته 144م الوجهة 10.70×13.50 مقسم الى جزئين 84م 7.10م×13.50 والقسم الثانى60م 3.60×13.50 ولسيادكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك ألف عافية أخي الكريم


----------



## ابو مـازن (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*مجهود كبير ... شكرا لك *.. وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## radwan_icid (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ممتاز وقيم إن شاء الله نستفيد


----------



## morshaya (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*واياكم جميعا ... أشكركم جميعا على الردود الجميلة ... وأسال الله ان يبارك في هذالعمل المتواضع وينفع به كل من أراد الاستفاده ... ودمتم بخير وعافية.*


----------



## morshaya (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*أفيدكم أعزائي المتابعين أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة رقم ثلاثون من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل , أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة.*
*
زورو موقعي الجديد على الرابط : http://mara7il.blogspot.com*


----------



## ahmed.almohands (23 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ........














ارجو التفضل من احد المهندسين العراقين ان يزودني بتقرير كامل عن مراحل بناء بيت متكامل من البدية اي من اعمال اختيار الارض الى تسليم المفتاح مع الشكر وارجو فهمي لاني مهندس من العراق


----------



## Arch sak (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا أخي العزيز بارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان أعمالك


----------



## younis hamamrah (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بوركتم


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (25 نوفمبر 2011)

[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]









[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​

شكرى تقديرى [/SIZE]​


----------



## محمد الشارف (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك:78:


----------



## السليمي1 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخوي ابو عبد العزيز على الرابطه
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## biba girl (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يالأخي وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## mohamed eldow (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وياريت لو كل مهندس مثلك..


----------



## mohamed eldow (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ماقصرت يعطيك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## تكفيني الذكرى.. (1 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.نورالدين هشلمون (2 يناير 2012)

تسلم يمناك ع فيديوهات
فادتني وااايد لاني ادرس هندسة معماريه 
الله يقويك ع الخير


----------



## engsasa (3 يناير 2012)

جزاكــــــــــــــــــ الله خيرا.


----------



## engsasa (3 يناير 2012)

جزاكــــــــــــــــــ الله خيرا.


----------



## امواج القدر (8 يناير 2012)

فكرة حلوة انو نشوف طريئة البناء في الصور ئبل ما نشوفها على ارض الواقع ..
مشكور


----------



## top.surveyor (8 يناير 2012)

مشكووووور


----------



## ali2323 (20 يناير 2012)

تسلم وبارك الله فيكي واثابك الجنة


----------



## عبودييا (20 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير زنتمى مشاهدة المزيد


----------



## باسلBASIL3 (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك الاخ ابو عبدالعزيز .. و اثابك و اهلك الجنه .. و افاد بك الامه


----------



## iyadcoo (23 يناير 2012)

مشكووووورر


----------



## ابو جنى على (24 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من علمه


----------



## ||refoo|| (27 يناير 2012)

يارك الله فيك شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ايراسا (29 يناير 2012)

*وفقك الله*

مشكووووور على هذا المجهود :75::20:


----------



## وضاح89 (30 يناير 2012)

مششششششششششششششككككككككككككوووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اسيل لولي (6 فبراير 2012)

حلو وشكر


----------



## morshaya (7 فبراير 2012)

*واياكم جميعا ... أشكركم جميعا على الردود الجميلة ... وأسال الله ان يبارك في هذالعمل المتواضع وينفع به كل من أراد الاستفاده ... ودمتم بخير وعافية.*


----------



## morshaya (7 فبراير 2012)

*أفيدكم أعزائي المتابعين أنه قد تم رفع الحلقة الحادية والثلاثون من حلقات مراحل بناء المنزل , أرجو لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة.*زورو موقعي الجديد على الرابط : http://mara7il.blogspot.com


----------



## hasanez44 (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرا أخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك


----------



## الاء عقيل هادي (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## البحرالاحمر (19 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم مجهود جبار ونادر وممتع لكن هل يوجد صوره للمخطط الكروكي للمنزل وفقك الله تعالى فمن الجميل ان يعرف المخطط ويتم متابعة الشغل وتقبل كل تقديري لهذا العمل الرائع


----------



## عاشق الفوتوشوب (20 فبراير 2012)

الله يسلمك تشكر


----------



## خال معاذ (23 فبراير 2012)

more thanks sir


----------



## dhaihy (24 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bandar31 (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا وعن المستفيدين الخير


----------



## معتز العزيز (7 مارس 2012)

الف تحيه وسلام لك ياابو عبدالعزيز


----------



## mohamed_khalil (12 مارس 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ktheeb (13 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وتشكر على هالرابط*​
​


----------



## ktheeb (13 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وتشكر على هالرابط*​​


----------



## mohtaha (18 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mmido2019 (18 مارس 2012)

مشكور علي المجهود الجامد ده بس يارت ترفع الفيديوهات علي لينكات بجودة عالية علشان المشاهدة الاونلين مش حلوة بالنسبة ليا يا ريت تضع هذا الامر في اعتبارك و شكرا تاني لمجهودك
arch mido


----------



## masr70 (19 مارس 2012)

شكـــــــــــــــــــرا على المجهــــــــــــــــود الرائع


----------



## عبدالخالق أبوالخير (19 مارس 2012)

ألف شكر والله ما قصرت مشكووووووووووووووووووور أخي الغالي


----------



## wzayefna (1 أبريل 2012)

*موضوع فى منتهى الروعة*

جزاك الله خيرا على اسهامك المبدع


----------



## fuadalnasseri (4 أبريل 2012)

*مجهود عظيم اخي تشكر ويحتاج الى اثرائه بالتجارب التي نواجهها اثناء التنفيذ ...ومشكور جدا*


----------



## عاشق الانبار (4 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر جديدك باذن الله


----------



## بوقعيقيص (4 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك جزاك الله خيرا مفيده جدا


----------



## alzrook3d (11 أبريل 2012)

مع تحيات ....... أبوعبدالعزيز


----------



## iDz (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## faiz-zobi (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا اخي ابوعبدالعزيز على هذا الرابط المؤدي الى هل المواضيع و الفديو الرائع والمجهود الكبير


----------



## طلال عيد (16 أبريل 2012)

بعطيك العافية


----------



## hamada_hamza29 (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## engsasa (21 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وتشكر على هالرابط​


----------



## سيد المزايين (22 أبريل 2012)

\\


----------



## عاااطف (28 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاااطف (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## aliallo (4 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صهيب علي (11 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا تحياتي


----------



## emadfk (21 مايو 2012)

*شكرا لك*


----------



## محمود السيد فايد (26 مايو 2012)

بارك الله في رزقك وعملك وجعلك أنفع للناس


----------



## مهندسة الدبيلة (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Doody Noody (8 يونيو 2012)

شكرا:20:


----------



## جوهرالخالدى (12 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووور توثيق رائع


----------



## eng.samir1 (16 يونيو 2012)

رائع


----------



## خلص الكلام 2012 (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير ابو عبد العزيز وبارك الله فيك وفى ولدك ربنا يسعدك يارب


----------



## ad2master (14 أغسطس 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير أخوي الفاضل 
الموضوع أكثر من مميز


----------



## زوايا2 (23 أغسطس 2012)

ابداع بارك الله فيك


----------



## abuobida fadlalla (1 سبتمبر 2012)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnk


----------



## arch.wael.khaled (3 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا على الافاده


----------



## عاشق الانبار (4 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_rehab (4 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وبارك فيك


----------



## hassan hijaze (7 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم ياغالى


----------



## eng amona (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو عبد العزيز بس رجاء ساعدني كيف بدي انزلهم عندي ضروري كتير انا مو عارفة انزلهم عندي رجاء ساعدني


----------



## eng amona (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فيك تنزلهم النا فيديو عادي بدون يو تيوب شكرا الك


----------



## ahmedfawzy250 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

_*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا (صلى على النبى محمد صلى اللع عليه وسلم)*_


----------



## أسد الفرات (13 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخ أبو عبد العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا.
بإمكان الجميع تنزيل الفيديوهات من اليوتيوب باستخدام برامج التنزيل مثل (Download Manager) بسهولة.


----------



## وليد القنديلابى (14 سبتمبر 2012)

يديك العافيه ابوعبد العزيز وانشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (23 سبتمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل مع الدعاء بالرحمة لك ولوالديك في الدنبا والآخرة


----------



## المبدع السامي (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه وتقبل مروري


----------



## عماد ابو ميدو (10 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع جداااااااااااااااااا شكراااااااااااااااااااا:7:


----------



## sylar6000 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## as9533 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

الف ششششششششششششششششششششششششكر


----------



## hesham salem11 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراوأدعو الله العظيم أن يوفقك أنت ووالديك وأسرتك فى الدنيا والآ خرة


----------



## LEHOUICHI Hanane (18 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم,انا اشكركم كثيرا على هذا العمل القيم,و ادعو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم.


----------



## arch smsm (3 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبالتوفيق


----------



## قيثارة العرب (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزيت خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندسه88 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

morshaya قال:


> وإياك أخي الكريم shagrath
> ارجو من الجميع المشاركة بأرائهم وخصوصا الخبراء في هذا المجال حتى تعم الفائدة وكلي آذان صاغية :81:


 شكرا


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## farouksi (3 يناير 2013)

مجهود رائع ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## قلب روعه (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.lola1 (18 يناير 2013)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## eng.lola1 (18 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## asma13 (21 يناير 2013)

يعطيك الصحة 
مرسي


----------



## sho3eb9 (27 يناير 2013)

تماااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## sho3eb9 (27 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad_36 (31 يناير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ayicham (4 فبراير 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية يا أبو عبد العزيز


----------



## سميرالطحان (6 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فاروق الخامري (22 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيككككككككككك*


----------



## م. علي الكثيري (23 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع مفيد جدا... الله يوفيقك و يجزيك خير الجزاء.


----------



## shetato (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حازم سعد (1 أبريل 2013)

والله العظيم أنا ماعارف أشكرك إزاي لإن كلمة شكر لا توفيك حقك أخي الكريم
أنا كنت محتاج الموضوع ده جداً لناس لكن بجد تسلم إيديك
ربنا يحفظك


----------



## hema.site.eng (5 أبريل 2013)

هايل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## civilengo123 (12 أبريل 2013)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## germacran (18 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك ونتمنى المزيد دائما


----------



## midoo_m86 (6 مايو 2013)

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير​


----------



## radfan1004 (16 مايو 2013)

شكراُ جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## eslam gmal (11 يونيو 2013)

wow


----------



## eslam gmal (11 يونيو 2013)

la2 really wow


----------



## eslam gmal (11 يونيو 2013)

la2 really really wow​


----------



## a.a.benhamadi (21 يونيو 2013)

شكرا....


----------



## rufaida salah (25 يونيو 2013)

شكرااااا ... تسلم على اللي تقدمو لينا


----------



## خليل الرحمن (28 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بيت السعاده (24 يوليو 2013)

شكرا" جززززززززززيلا"


----------

